# my wart collection



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

:smt033 some of my mosin nagants

russians









M1895 1932 tula M.O. stamped 52










finn









the one on the bottom is a M-28 sig kind of a rare one.very accurate rifle


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello Pete. You sure got some good looking rifles there. Guy fired one of them Mosin Nagants out in the swamp one day and about caught the swamp on fire. I never seen such a ball of fire come out of the end of a rifle. Good luck with them all.:smt033


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Mosin's*

txpete: Sir; a man after my own heart. Mosin's. :smt033 Long guns:smt023
Are you using 'bulk' bullets or are you feeding them the ?high price? stuff.
I wasn't aware anyone here had any of the Mosin's


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I shoot more cast bullets than anything else out of the mosins.I have 2 molds I use a 160 gr and 185 gr both lrn gc.
for jacketed bullets in the finn M-39's the 123 gr .310 bulk ak/sks bullet makes a zippy round.
pete


----------

